# Fun Alaska adventure for this couple!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

As many of you know, Lisa and I have one, maybe two out-of-state groups of hunter/fishermen stay with us a month. We had a young couple who were friends of a guy who use to work here come this week to do a little hunting and fishing. They turned out be a fun couple. She had never flown in her life let alone on a bushplane.

I can't count how many times she reeled up a fish and looked at it in wonder and said, "what the heck did I catch?" Here she is with an Irish Lord.








I had to work so Lisa took her out one day and she caught a Ling Cod. They didn't know what it was so they let it go!!:shock: When I saw the picture I about died.:sad:

We took them deer hunting a couple days. It's really tough right now so we were lucky to see a buck. Here I am coaching her as she is trying to find it in her scope. She took way too long and the buck ambled off into the alders.









The Cohos are still in the ocean but will soon be coming into our bay. We boated three but had quite a few get off. Does my Silver salmon look big??:shock:










They had a blast! They were barely able to scrape together enough to fly up here and were so, so thankful for their experience with us. It made us feel really good to help them out.
We have a mother/daughter coming up on the 20th from somewhere back east (New York I think). After that, it's time to get ready for my goat hunt with my son!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

You're a good man LB! Way to help them have a great experience.


----------

